# 2 for the pot today



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys ! Me and my son and daughter went for a little hunt after my sons football practice.. suns just starting to set . My favorite time to hunt cottontails ! . I used bsb bands .. 8mm steel .. and my LBS baby! 3/4 butterfly .. thanks for the bands Joe!! They perform well ! .. 2 headshots 
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

nice work!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Delicious shooting!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Nice shooting. Good to know 8 mil steels will take them with a well placed shot. I never would have figured.....I always hunt them with 12mm steel.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

My pleasure my friend. Awesome shootn and a nice harvest. Congratulations on your dinner!!


----------



## Jshperdue (Sep 16, 2019)

Nice shooting!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Nice !!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

msturm said:


> nice work!


Thank you sir!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

urbanshooter said:


> Delicious shooting!


Thanks brother !! Gotta love some cottontail !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Island made said:


> Nice shooting. Good to know 8 mil steels will take them with a well placed shot. I never would have figured.....I always hunt them with 12mm steel.


Thanks my friend !! .. yes 8mm steel will get the job done .. I have done it many many times .. but just as u said.. it had to be well placed.. bigger ammo like the 12mm u use is always better . More room for error .. a bit more forgiving .. but u know me .. I push the limits of things lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> My pleasure my friend. Awesome shootn and a nice harvest. Congratulations on your dinner!!


Thank u brother ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Jshperdue said:


> Nice shooting!


Thanks alot man !! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

romanljc said:


> Nice !!


Thanks buddy!!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

man i think its time let the English fox have a couple bunnies :naughty: nice shooting J5 :bowdown:


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good shooting


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 22, 2019)

Nice shooting


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank guys!! Much appreciated

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice man I've been looking through the hunting forum this arvo and seen you come up a lot with the light setup and 8mm steel


----------

